# The Way They Sleep



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone else have weird dogs who sleep in the most awkward looking places and positions? Post your pictures here!

Here's a few of Tucker:

He opened his eyes when I approached him.









He was snoring SO loudly:









I dont even know what to say about this one...










Reece has got it all figured out!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. Great shots!

Riley used to love to scrunch all up in this chair. I don't know how he could have been comfortable, but he loved it. It was 'his spot.' (He was not happy when we got rid of that chair!)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*laughing* I love the backsurfing pics!! 

Jack sleeps that way on "his" pillow on my bed. It's like he sees me sleeping on my back with my head on the pillow and he thinks that's how you are supposed to sleep.  

Most mornings I wake up with popcorn feet in my face or propped up on me.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Megora said:


> Most mornings I wake up with popcorn feet in my face or propped up on me.


It could be worse. I mean, really - when I wake up to Riley's business end on my pillow, I just know it's gonna be one of those days...!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love em - they certainly find some weird positions for snoozing. Never seem to catch Quinn sleeping, he can hear a camera being turned on no matter how deeply he is asleep and always wakes up


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are a few of Chance...1st pic is when he was starting to fall asleep on my daughter's homework, 2nd pic with Savanah was when I pulled my carpet up during a really hot summer day and they took a quick nap on the cool concrete before the new carpet was put down, 3rd pic is of my "three musketeers", 4th pic is how Lucy sleeps most of the time:


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I love these pics : Pippa sleeps a lot like Riley except on the floor with her feet propped up against the front door. Gotta get a pic of that soon. Here are a couple from when she was younger.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Megora said:


> Most mornings I wake up with *popcorn feet* in my face or propped up on me.


ROFLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!! Oh my goodness, I'm dying here and just snorted tea all over my screen. I'm sorry, but for some reason, I hadn't heard that phrase before. Around here, they were always known as "Dorito Peetz", but popcorn is much better - it even matches the shape of the little round pads... *gasp* *wheeze* :bowl:

Lovely topic, and Toby fits right in. Here are a couple from his puppy days, but things haven't changed - he still sleeps "weird". Sorry about the quality of the second one, but all I had handy at the time was a very crappy cell phone camera.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i laughed so hard at the second picture of Pippa haha soo adorable


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL! These are all so cute and funny!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL - these are too funny...you'll have to excuse the quality of these next pics as they were taken with my phone.

I was heading to bed for the night and I see this is how Burg has decided to go to sleep for the night. Head completely resting against the wall. 










Of course once she saw me taking notice of her, the leg goes up. You never can pass up a belly rub opportunity!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

All these pictures are awesome!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the pictures! Here are a few of Riot when he was younger. The one with his ear in the water is from the first day I got him home.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

The first one is when he was 8 weeks old










This one is from 6 months old










Somethings never change. Anyone know where I can get a coffee table big enough for a full size golden? :


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> Most mornings I wake up with popcorn feet in my face or propped up on me.



Yeah... I've definitely woken up one morning and started to pet Flora, and realized I was basically petting her crotch. :yuck: Now when I wake up I make sure to put my glasses on before I touch her!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is the king of funny sleeping...sorry I'm about to get all picture heavy here. lol 

He always airs things out while he sleeps. lol










He thinks my laptop is one of the best pillows.










This is how he slept when we first brought him home.




























We were stuck in the highway for about an hour and a half once (bad accident and they had to bring one of those medical helicopters in). I let him out of his crate since we were just sitting there. This was the result.










Sometimes he sleeps folded in half.










He likes to sleep all cuddled up.










Sometimes I'll open a door and he'll spill in because he's been sleeping on his back, leaning up against the door. 










But my very favorite way that I've ever seen him sleep is cuddled up with his best buddy Hunter, who is now at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is halarious! Nyah always sleeps in weird positions that looks so uncomfortable but she seems to be comfy lol.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

This one is my favorite of Tucker when he was about 8 or 9 weeks; I am sure I have shared it before! 









This was him a few months ago. LOL


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

one of our puppies.....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora has an, ahem, particular posture she likes to adopt while sleeping...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahaha that last picture she looks like she's thinkin' "Can I help you?"


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Hahaha that last picture she looks like she's thinkin' "Can I help you?"


She does that all the time. She's such a clown.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

When Reece is sleeping and you approach her, she'll open one eye and her tail will start thumpin off the bed... its so funny.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Reece sounds like such a sweetiepie.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She aims to please and love!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww loving all these pictures...

Some of my odd pups!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't you wish you could sleep in any position(and still function the next day!)


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

First one is of my lab Kona when she was a baby..










One of my favorites. Both my pups love going for rides with me in the truck. This was after playing fetch in a field for a few hours...









Ok I lied.. I miss these days the most  Little to big for this now.








This is pretty standard if I have just one pup in the truck. That or hanging over the center console with her head on my arm.








This was shortly after we brought Bailey home. Not sure she can fit under here anymore.


----------

